# Not bad for a first try!



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All:

So, after tips and even pre-receiving the videos, I decided to take a chance and cut Tyler's hair for the first time. I have to say that after a little over 2 hours, I was pretty impressed--not too bad. And, the best part is that he's even and I didn't spend $75 for an uneven haircut like his first trim!!!

I trimmed the stringy hair--he still is growing the adult hair, so there's 2 textures. I didn't use the clipper except on his tummy around his pee pee--that was hard as was his chest. I found the curved scissors really came in handy and the thinning shears. I also used the straight ones, but not as much as the other 2.

Accidents: 2 nicks from the clipper, 2 nicks on his pads from the straight scissor, and I cut myself pretty badly, but other than that--all good.

What do you guys think? Constructive criticism is welcome!

Best.
Kim


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

He looks great!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry that we cannot see the picture...would love to see Tyler's new grooming and perhaps you can resend it for all of us to see. So sorry that you cut yourself so badly and hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Can You see them now? Let me know and I'll repost!

Thanks! I should be fine--bandaids and neosporin!



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Sorry that we cannot see the picture...would love to see Tyler's new grooming and perhaps you can resend it for all of us to see. So sorry that you cut yourself so badly and hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

You did a great job:thumbsup: especially the legs. I always mess up the legs.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[Thanks Lynda!!! I was concerned about the face and neck--messing those up!

QUOTE=lynda;3289114]You did a great job:thumbsup: especially the legs. I always mess up the legs.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Great job!! I would be so proud too!! Tyler is adorable!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

He looks great.:aktion033:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks--I'm glad that so far you think I've done a good job!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Carol--your little ones are adorable as well--too cute!!



Chardy said:


> Great job!! I would be so proud too!! Tyler is adorable!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks very good.I just recently learned that what are called thinning shears, actually work to blend cuts.i am waiting for mine to come, with the hope that they will make it easier to blend, and soften the line. I will report back.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim:aktion033: great job:aktion033:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Kim you really did a great job! Are you sure it was REALLY your first time?! Looks like Tyler will never need to revisit a groomer again. Mom's in charge of his grooming now!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, that's exactly how they help--and make it look more natural than a straight cut. They really helped me a lot!



Sylie said:


> He looks very good.I just recently learned that what are called thinning shears, actually work to blend cuts.i am waiting for mine to come, with the hope that they will make it easier to blend, and soften the line. I will report back.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you soooo much!!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> Kim:aktion033: great job:aktion033:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

He looks good!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just saw these pictures now as I could not last evening. You really did a fantastic job with the grooming and thanks for sharing.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks!!!I swear, it was. I cut around his eyes and pads only! I guess all the years of cutting my Barbie dolls' hair paid off! Yes, no groomer needed and the best part is it will pay off in about 6 months from the expense of the equipment!



MalteseObsessed said:


> Kim you really did a great job! Are you sure it was REALLY your first time?! Looks like Tyler will never need to revisit a groomer again. Mom's in charge of his grooming now!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Glad you can see them--thanks for saying I did a good job--appreciate it!



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Just saw these pictures now as I could not last evening. You really did a fantastic job with the grooming and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Great job! I agree - those legs look awesome! Aside from the blood loss (lol), it looks like you did a wonderful job, Kim.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL--thanks so much--the blood loss...boy do I feel guilty. Poor Tyler was bleeding last night a little. I went out for dinner and there was a little blood on the carpet and couch--I assume he must have bitten the area and opened it up as it was dry for several hours.



Charlie'sMom said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Great job! I agree - those legs look awesome! Aside from the blood loss (lol), it looks like you did a wonderful job, Kim.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> LOL--thanks so much--the blood loss...boy do I feel guilty. Poor Tyler was bleeding last night a little. I went out for dinner and there was a little blood on the carpet and couch--I assume he must have bitten the area and opened it up as it was dry for several hours.


Oh Kim, don't feel bad....as far as you didn't chop off the piece, it's going to heal and your boy will forgive you for sure :HistericalSmiley:.....
And I was thinking about your blood loss - you wrote you cut yourself pretty bad...

I nicked Charlie twice during those years and always felt bad....would prefer rather to cut off my finger than to hurt my boy, so I know the feeling.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I feel the same way! I'm going to blame the Tyler's nicks on my boyfriend. He was standing over me, directing when I was cutting his pad area. The other 2 are uninjured--he wasn't around--LOL! I only blame me for my own injury, but another excuse--me getting used to the shears!!!

We're all good today. Yes, Tyler forgives me and is as clingy as usual! I decided, though that I'm not going to walk him outside for a couple of days, so the wounds heal. He's potty trained inside anyway, so it's not mandatory to go out.



Charlie'sMom said:


> Oh Kim, don't feel bad....as far as you didn't chop off the piece, it's going to heal and your boy will forgive you for sure :HistericalSmiley:.....
> And I was thinking about your blood loss - you wrote you cut yourself pretty bad...
> 
> I nicked Charlie twice during those years and always felt bad....would prefer rather to cut off my finger than to hurt my boy, so I know the feeling.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Kim you did a great job. You were very brave to embark on this mission!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Oh Kim, don't feel bad....as far as you didn't chop off the piece, it's going to heal and your boy will forgive you for sure :HistericalSmiley:.....
> And I was thinking about your blood loss - you wrote you cut yourself pretty bad...
> 
> I nicked Charlie twice during those years and always felt bad....would prefer rather to cut off my finger than to hurt my boy, so I know the feeling.



It's not easy to groom at home in the beginning- he looks good and even as you desired. But, since you asked for constrictive criticism, please understand that I am quite concerned about the fact that Tyler was nicked 4 times through this process (not to mention your own injury). It actually IS a big deal and I don't want people reading this thread (lurkers and members alike) thinking that home grooming should be lightly taken. 

First and foremost, the dog's safety is number one with human safety either tied or coming in as a close second. I have never nicked or cut my dog myself nor would I want a paid groomer to either- although accidents can happen infrequently. Learning grooming techniques is all about using the equipment SAFELY first. The finishing touches and having the hair be "even" comes with practice. There are very specific angles and techniques to use to safely cut around the paw pads and face/eyes. I am very firm during grooming and used a process of socialization/training to get the dogs used to the equipment so they are calm during the process. If they aren't cooperating, I stop and even try the session another day- it's not worth it! And that's the advantage of grooming at home. I guess my point is that safety comes first no Matter how great a haircut is and shouldn't be taken as a laughing matter. Physical injury as well as behavioral consequences can result from improper techniques. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Nice job for your first time!!! I love knowing that I am 'paying' for all my grooming stuff!

I'm kind of a chicken with scissoring, I use my clippers almost exclusively because i don't like worrying about cutting them and I've been lucky - in all the times I've cut my dogs hair, I have never made them bleed. I have cut myself a few times so I know how much it hurts though! What clipper blade were you using and where did your pup get cut? It will make a good precautionary tale for people who want to try home grooming. 

I use little clippers on the paw pads - it's too easy to cut the pads by accident, plus the clippers give it a cleaner cut. That might be something else to get, to prevent future pad cutting. I also use blunt tip scissors a lot, I just get so paranoid! Esp after hearing some of grooming horror stories.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

You may find that he struggles more next session because they remember the cuts. I always do the pad hair one day and then other stuff the next. I spread it out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> It's not easy to groom at home in the beginning- he looks good and even as you desired. But, since you asked for constrictive criticism, please understand that I am quite concerned about the fact that Tyler was nicked 4 times through this process (not to mention your own injury). It actually IS a big deal and I don't want people reading this thread (lurkers and members alike) thinking that home grooming should be lightly taken.
> 
> First and foremost, the dog's safety is number one with human safety either tied or coming in as a close second. I have never nicked or cut my dog myself nor would I want a paid groomer to either- although accidents can happen infrequently. Learning grooming techniques is all about using the equipment SAFELY first. The finishing touches and having the hair be "even" comes with practice. There are very specific angles and techniques to use to safely cut around the paw pads and face/eyes. I am very firm during grooming and used a process of socialization/training to get the dogs used to the equipment so they are calm during the process. If they aren't cooperating, I stop and even try the session another day- it's not worth it! And that's the advantage of grooming at home. I guess my point is that safety comes first no Matter how great a haircut is and shouldn't be taken as a laughing matter. Physical injury as well as behavioral consequences can result from improper techniques.
> 
> ...


Marisa, thank you for your input on the subject and your concerns, but first of all - it was not my post. When I wrote to Kim about the cut, I meant her cut (I mentioned it clearly in the post) and we were just being silly a bit:blush:.
I do understand the concerns and the will to help, but why has such a silly thing like a message has to be turned into the owner's drama?
I thought it was pretty obvious we were just being silly....:blink:, but I have to say as soon as I wrote her the message, I KNEW somebody here may get concerned and think goodness knows what.... 

We were just monkeying around a bit like the friends do sometimes, so I really don't see the reason to be so dramatic.

PS: *When she wrote nicked, she surely did not mean cut/ blood oozing/ horror looking injury. I do understand the importance of proper grooming techniques and the emotional distract this whole thing can leave on a dog - that's why the big grooming I leave to my groomer.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Nice job for your first time!!! I love knowing that I am 'paying' for all my grooming stuff!
> 
> I'm kind of a chicken with scissoring, I use my clippers almost exclusively because i don't like worrying about cutting them and I've been lucky - in all the times I've cut my dogs hair, I have never made them bleed. I have cut myself a few times so I know how much it hurts though! What clipper blade were you using and where did your pup get cut? It will make a good precautionary tale for people who want to try home grooming.
> 
> I use little clippers on the paw pads - it's too easy to cut the pads by accident, plus the clippers give it a cleaner cut. That might be something else to get, to prevent future pad cutting. I also use blunt tip scissors a lot, I just get so paranoid! Esp after hearing some of grooming horror stories.



Even though this is not my post, thank you Stacy. 
Your suggestion to use small clippers on the pads is fantastic and I will surely use this tip.
I'm hesitant about the scissors, too - mine are very sharp and I also do not know, how to cut evenly with them, so I rarely use them.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Marisa, thank you for your input on the subject and your concerns, but first of all - it was not my post. When I wrote to Kim about the cut, I meant her cut (I mentioned it clearly in the post) and we were just being silly a bit:blush:.
> I do understand the concerns and the will to help, but why has such a silly thing like a message has to be turned into the owner's drama?
> I thought it was pretty obvious we were just being silly....:blink:, but I have to say as soon as I wrote her the message, I KNEW somebody here may get concerned and think goodness knows what....
> 
> ...



I am sorry for the confusion regarding quoting your post. The post is in response to kim's original post about the thankfully minor injuries. I have zero intention to start drama- just want people to be careful and not minimize safety by laughing it off. I've just seen and heard of too many grooming accidents on both the dog and human ends and I really just don't want to see anyone get injured. I apologize if I seem alarmist or dramatic on the subject but I may have misinterpreted the "joking" and light tone that I picked up. Those who know me, know that I am all for supporting grooming at home & that I like to encourage others to do so (but in the safest way possible). 



Sent from Petguide.com Free Appj


----------



## DiamOnd (Apr 12, 2014)

How old is tyler? he looks exactly like my boy and mine has the very same haircut and length. lol


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I am sorry for the confusion regarding quoting your post. The post is in response to the original post about the thankfully minor injuries. I have zero intention to start drama- just want people to be careful and not minimize safety by laughing it off. I've just seen and heard of too many grooming accidents on both the dog and human ends and I really just don't want to see anyone get injured. I apologize if I seem alarmist or dramatic on the subject but I may have misinterpreted the "joking" and light tone that I picked up. Those who know me, know that I am all for supporting grooming at home & that I like to encourage others to do so (but in the safest way possible).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh no, no need to apologize. I just wanted to clarify we were joking and that we are not taking anything lightly. I would never hurt my baby boy - that's why I leave the big jobs to my groomer. She's a wonderful lady and Charlie got used to her, so I never really had any bad experience (after reading your post about the groomer's horrors, I'm more than grateful now). ...thinking about all you mentioned, I guess I'll bring her a big chocolate the next time we go.

Anyways, I'm glad we are good, Marisa :wub:. I would never want to steer any trouble, but I wanted to clarify Kim and I were just being silly.....


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Oh no, no need to apologize. I just wanted to clarify we were joking and that we are not taking anything lightly. I would never hurt my baby boy - that's why I leave the big jobs to my groomer. She's a wonderful lady and Charlie got used to her, so I never really had any bad experience (after reading your post about the groomer's horrors, I'm more than grateful now). ...thinking about all you mentioned, I guess I'll bring her a big chocolate the next time we go.
> 
> Anyways, I'm glad we are good, Marisa :wub:. I would never want to steer any trouble, but I wanted to clarify Kim and I were just being silly.....



:wub:  

Ps: you're so lucky to have a great groomer! They are so hard to come by!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree with you 100%. I actually nicked him in 2 spots, not 4 and he didn't cry, so I didn't know it at first. I have cut his pads before, but sitting in my lap and never cut him. It's me getting used to him standing up and the shears as well. I had used a small scissor that I bought years ago to trim my bangs--a cheapy maybe $20 and not as sharp as the new ones. That's how I probably cut myself as well. I actually used your pictures in your thread as a guide in how to correctly cut the hair on the feet. I certainly did not take it lightly and felt awful. I think the reason that it took so long for me to trim him was my being as careful as possible. Safety is my number 1 priority.

I didn't have any problems with Tyler staying still--he was very calm and very good for me. Since I brought him home I've been brushing him daily, clipping nails when needed, cleaning his eyes, and trimming the hair near his eyes and pads. 

My intent was not to make a light of safety. Grooming at home is serious and unnerving. You're holding a weapon basically and you have to be extremely careful--this I fully understand.



hoaloha said:


> It's not easy to groom at home in the beginning- he looks good and even as you desired. But, since you asked for constrictive criticism, please understand that I am quite concerned about the fact that Tyler was nicked 4 times through this process (not to mention your own injury). It actually IS a big deal and I don't want people reading this thread (lurkers and members alike) thinking that home grooming should be lightly taken.
> 
> First and foremost, the dog's safety is number one with human safety either tied or coming in as a close second. I have never nicked or cut my dog myself nor would I want a paid groomer to either- although accidents can happen infrequently. Learning grooming techniques is all about using the equipment SAFELY first. The finishing touches and having the hair be "even" comes with practice. There are very specific angles and techniques to use to safely cut around the paw pads and face/eyes. I am very firm during grooming and used a process of socialization/training to get the dogs used to the equipment so they are calm during the process. If they aren't cooperating, I stop and even try the session another day- it's not worth it! And that's the advantage of grooming at home. I guess my point is that safety comes first no Matter how great a haircut is and shouldn't be taken as a laughing matter. Physical injury as well as behavioral consequences can result from improper techniques.
> 
> ...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I was afraid to use the clipper on his body because his hair is thin/fine--not too much and the texture is mixed between puppy and adult. I used the clipper on his belly around his penis--I haven't used one before and I'm unfamiliar with which blades to use with what. There's a 10 that is on the clipper, so I used that, but very lightly and the area is not fully clean. What blades do you use for what, so I know what to use for the next time? I also bought the Wahl Touch Up for the pads and tush--I just got it yesterday, so I haven't used it yet. That comes with some combs.



bellaratamaltese said:


> Nice job for your first time!!! I love knowing that I am 'paying' for all my grooming stuff!
> 
> I'm kind of a chicken with scissoring, I use my clippers almost exclusively because i don't like worrying about cutting them and I've been lucky - in all the times I've cut my dogs hair, I have never made them bleed. I have cut myself a few times so I know how much it hurts though! What clipper blade were you using and where did your pup get cut? It will make a good precautionary tale for people who want to try home grooming.
> 
> I use little clippers on the paw pads - it's too easy to cut the pads by accident, plus the clippers give it a cleaner cut. That might be something else to get, to prevent future pad cutting. I also use blunt tip scissors a lot, I just get so paranoid! Esp after hearing some of grooming horror stories.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

He'll be 7 months old on April 5!



DiamOnd said:


> How old is tyler? he looks exactly like my boy and mine has the very same haircut and length. lol


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you!



doggyluver5 said:


> Kim you did a great job. You were very brave to embark on this mission!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! He wasn't really struggling--it was me. Learning curve...

I like the idea though of splitting it up--especially if I'm just using the scissors. It took more than 2 and 1/2 hours, he was patient, but it's probably unfair to make him endure it for so long. I'm going to do that too!



Ann Mother said:


> You may find that he struggles more next session because they remember the cuts. I always do the pad hair one day and then other stuff the next. I spread it out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Ok ladies, since we're talking clippers - which brand is considered to be really good, easy to operate and has all good attachments?...
Also what do you use on the facial hair - in a case you want to do a slim Korean-type of the face? I don't know hot to call it properly, but I guess the upper cheeks going to the ears....gosh, I hope I'm making at least some sense...:eek2_gelb2:...

As I said my groomer is the coolest lady, but sometimes I want to do touch ups on Charlie's face and like him more with a "slim face cut"....am I making a sense here at all?....:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Katie:

I'm no expert on the clippers, but instead of going for the most expensive, I bought Andis clippers on Doctors Foster and Smith for $69.99. It's a starter kit with the blades 10, 7, 5, 4--I think. I figure I could always upgrade. Tyler's hair is not yet ready for the clippers, so I just used the scissors. I also bought the Wahl Touch up. I found both of these clippers through recommendations on various threads on the SM site.

Kim


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I finally broke free of my corded Andis and bought the Wahl Bravura (yes, we have enablers on this site and I have been enabled, lol). I have to say I absolutely LOVE it. I got the metal comb set free, and they work beautifully!!! Just don't forget to put the comb on BEFORE you go back to clipping...luckily I wasn't going fast and saved it, whew. I did, however, have to do another complete trim much shorter than I had planned!

I am still looking for a good trimmer for foot pads & ear tips (for the yorkie). So far I've bombed out, and I'm tired of spending money on ones that don't work after 2 times.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> I finally broke free of my corded Andis and bought the Wahl Bravura (yes, we have enablers on this site and I have been enabled, lol). I have to say I absolutely LOVE it. I got the metal comb set free, and they work beautifully!!! Just don't forget to put the comb on BEFORE you go back to clipping...luckily I wasn't going fast and saved it, whew. I did, however, have to do another complete trim much shorter than I had planned!
> 
> I am still looking for a good trimmer for foot pads & ear tips (for the yorkie). So far I've bombed out, and I'm tired of spending money on ones that don't work after 2 times.


I have the Wahl Bravura and love it! I have no issues using them on the paw pads. I don't think it's a absolutely necessary to have a separate clipper for the paw. (Can't speak for yorkie ears!). I typically use clippers on the paw pads then clean up with the shears 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good job. It isn't very easy to do, especially the legs. I have been using the andis with just different sized blades, use the 10 blade for pads and have never nicked my girls with that, or anything else, Lola is a bit of a pain already, don't think she would let me near her with the clippers if I nicked her, ouch! I have also succumbed to the buying bug and just received the Whal Bravura and metal combs, will be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Ok ladies, since we're talking clippers - which brand is considered to be really good, easy to operate and has all good attachments?...
> Also what do you use on the facial hair - in a case you want to do a slim Korean-type of the face? I don't know hot to call it properly, but I guess the upper cheeks going to the ears....gosh, I hope I'm making at least some sense...:eek2_gelb2:...
> 
> As I said my groomer is the coolest lady, but sometimes I want to do touch ups on Charlie's face and like him more with a "slim face cut"....am I making a sense here at all?....:blink::blink::blink:


I am a Bravura fan all the way. I have tried so many clippers and for going anywhere near the pads, ears or face, you want a clipper that is as quiet as possible. Also the Bravura 5-in-1 blades do get warm, but they don't get HOT like some of the other clipper blades. Never the less, if you venture going for the closely cut sides of the face (Korean style), you can go with the clipper if your Charlie will tolerate the clipper noise.

Depending on how agile and comfortable you are with the clippers + how comfy and calm your dog is == I do not suggest clipping around the face until you have really become familiar with using the clipper. If Charlie seems anxious or nervous, then I would venture to wait. Tweety is the only one where I will take a clipper near her face, even though the others don't seem to mind. Cosy hates clippers near her face = so I NEVER use them around her face.

If/when you do go for clipping the sides of Charlie's face, I would also recommend covering his eyes with your free hand, and tying his ears back to stay out of the way. Perhaps it is best to just let Charlie get used to the clipper being somewhat close to his head area, before ever going near?? Just a suggestion...as you want this not to frighten him. I will try and add pictures here to show you what I mean.

Also if you are going to try going close under his ears, I would start with the 9 blade on the Bravura, which is the longest length. This setting is also the safest setting to begin using along the pads. It won't give the cleanest paws, but if you skim the blade staying parallel to the pads then you won't hurt your Charlie. As you get more confident with the clipper, you can move it to the middle setting, which is a 15 on the 5-in-1 blade.



lydiatug said:


> I finally broke free of my corded Andis and bought the Wahl Bravura (yes, we have enablers on this site and I have been enabled, lol). I have to say I absolutely LOVE it. I got the metal comb set free, and they work beautifully!!! Just don't forget to put the comb on BEFORE you go back to clipping...luckily I wasn't going fast and saved it, whew. I did, however, have to do another complete trim much shorter than I had planned!
> 
> I am still looking for a good trimmer for foot pads & ear tips (for the yorkie). So far I've bombed out, and I'm tired of spending money on ones that don't work after 2 times.


YEAH!!! Can't wait to hear how you like your Bravura. Awesome that you got the metal combs free. I was looking for that offer as it was around for a little bit and I bought my brother-in-law the Bravura for his birthday (i don't even know if they realize what an expensive gift I got for them)...but anyhow, I would've liked the free metal combs. :chili::aktion033::chili: for your new toy.



kd1212 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> So, after tips and even pre-receiving the videos, I decided to take a chance and cut Tyler's hair for the first time. I have to say that after a little over 2 hours, I was pretty impressed--not too bad. And, the best part is that he's even and I didn't spend $75 for an uneven haircut like his first trim!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Kim --- you will definitely get your money back on your investment. I was going to post a mention on how sharp those CC shears were, but I quickly posted a note on another thread, and didn't follow my gut to post on yours.

The CC shears are incredibly sharp. I LOVE THEM!!! When I first started using them years ago, I shaved a few knuckles off (as I always have my fingers between the shears and the dog). My smart daughter finally grabbed my hands and wrapped my knuckles in bandaids PRIOR to every grooming. She said, "MOM, better you snip the bandaids, rather then your knuckles. Thankfully I've had my CC shears for over 4 years now and I don't deal with the bandaids on my fingers anymore :aktion033:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't know which scissor was the culprit, but it definitely hurt! I thought I was being careful, obviously not enough. I also have to get used to the length.

I'm really afraid to use the clippers--as I mentioned previously, I don't think his hair is right for them yet, but I'm afraid I'll end up shaving too much off!

Which blade do you use on the different areas (back, tummy, belly)? Also, what about the combs? Do I need those? Thanks!

I bought the Wahl Touch Up and got it today--I tried it on his tush--very gently, seemed to work okay. I also tried one of the pads as an experiment--even though they were already groomed (there was a little hair). Worked very well and Tyler didn't fidget.



MalteseObsessed said:


> I am a Bravura fan all the way. I have tried so many clippers and for going anywhere near the pads, ears or face, you want a clipper that is as quiet as possible. Also the Bravura 5-in-1 blades do get warm, but they don't get HOT like some of the other clipper blades. Never the less, if you venture going for the closely cut sides of the face (Korean style), you can go with the clipper if your Charlie will tolerate the clipper noise.
> 
> Depending on how agile and comfortable you are with the clippers + how comfy and calm your dog is == I do not suggest clipping around the face until you have really become familiar with using the clipper. If Charlie seems anxious or nervous, then I would venture to wait. Tweety is the only one where I will take a clipper near her face, even though the others don't seem to mind. Cosy hates clippers near her face = so I NEVER use them around her face.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a mini moser arco for feet/sanitary trims. A little pricey, but I found the cheapy tiny clippers die quickly and don't do a great job. The mini moser you can replace the blade and the charge holds for a long time.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

kd1212 said:


> I don't know which scissor was the culprit, but it definitely hurt! I thought I was being careful, obviously not enough. I also have to get used to the length.
> 
> I'm really afraid to use the clippers--as I mentioned previously, I don't think his hair is right for them yet, but I'm afraid I'll end up shaving too much off!
> 
> ...


Kim -- I like using the combs, but I use the metal Wahl combs on the Bravura. The reason I liked using a comb in the beginning, was that it provided an extra barrier to prevent the actual blade from getting too close to the skin. When I first used the clipper on their tummy area, I would always use the metal comb withe the Bravura on the 30 setting. As I became more skilled, I eventually went to the shortest metal comb (Red). Now I don't use a metal comb over the Bravura, but I only use the 9, 10 or 15 setting not he 5-in-1 blade.

I haven't used my Andis clipper in some time, so better an ANDIS Clipper user here on SM to give you better advice. You'll always benefit from going conservative on length at first. You can always cut shorter as you take a week or two to see what you like on your cutie Tyler!!! 

Glad your fingers are better!! Happy grooming!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

For the Andis I use the 10 blade for paw pads and to do a full belly trim, lately I just use the 5 blade. For the main body I use the 3 or 5. Hand do the legs, trim only.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks. Conservative was the way I went in all ways--started with maybe a 1/4 inch all around in case I screwed up. The clippers on the belly--I think I did get too close. I did his tush last night when I got the Wahl Touch up and all was good--I think on the belly, I may not have been as gentle being the first time ever using a clipper. Live and learn!



MalteseObsessed said:


> Kim -- I like using the combs, but I use the metal Wahl combs on the Bravura. The reason I liked using a comb in the beginning, was that it provided an extra barrier to prevent the actual blade from getting too close to the skin. When I first used the clipper on their tummy area, I would always use the metal comb withe the Bravura on the 30 setting. As I became more skilled, I eventually went to the shortest metal comb (Red). Now I don't use a metal comb over the Bravura, but I only use the 9, 10 or 15 setting not he 5-in-1 blade.
> 
> I haven't used my Andis clipper in some time, so better an ANDIS Clipper user here on SM to give you better advice. You'll always benefit from going conservative on length at first. You can always cut shorter as you take a week or two to see what you like on your cutie Tyler!!!
> 
> Glad your fingers are better!! Happy grooming!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Maureen. We'd like to keep his hair fairly long--like it is now. I guess, however, I need to see what his adult coat will look like, but is 5 the way to go for the the body and do you use a comb? If so, what size?

Thanks!



silverhaven said:


> For the Andis I use the 10 blade for paw pads and to do a full belly trim, lately I just use the 5 blade. For the main body I use the 3 or 5. Hand do the legs, trim only.


----------

